# Eye Trauma or Pink eye- Treatment Advice Please!!



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 11, 2013)

Just noticed tonight that one of my mature nigies has a very cloudy (white/grey) eye.. upon examination that seems to be really all it is.. there was very little tearing or weeping.  no gunk..unfortunately it is dark here and not greatest of light so not sure if there would be some type of trauma (hay poke or even scratch from devouring multiflora rose and blackberry lately)..  of course my tetramyacin is almost a year expired and never been used.  I have never had any "pink eye" ever in my history of this herd which has been together for 10 years.  I am not sure how pink eye (contagious type) would even be a consideration.. checked all other goats and all have clear eyes.  I am thinking I will treat as if pinkeye and obviously pick up some new teramyacin ointment.. I do have penicillin on hand but I am hesitant to go dumping a bunch of chemicals and such in her eye.. she acts fine.. just cloudy and keeps it closed.  Suggestions from others?  oh and this only would  have gotten this cloudy in the past couple of days.. at least by my recollection eye was "fine" Monday evening.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like pink eye to me.  I would treat for a few days, normally take several days for it to start looking better.


----------



## woodsie (Jul 12, 2013)

If it is pink eye raw unpasteurized honey dissolved in previously boiled water that has cooled and dropped into the eye will take care of it. The better quality the honey the more effective it will be. I have treated my dogs and kids with the honey mixture and I can tell you it WORKS! Treat both eyes apply a tsp in each eye twice a day...should be better within a day or two. Seems to work much better than antibiotics and it is totally safe and available.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 18, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> If it is pink eye raw unpasteurized honey dissolved in previously boiled water that has cooled and dropped into the eye will take care of it. The better quality the honey the more effective it will be. I have treated my dogs and kids with the honey mixture and I can tell you it WORKS! Treat both eyes apply a tsp in each eye twice a day...should be better within a day or two. Seems to work much better than antibiotics and it is totally safe and available.


Can you be more specific on the water honey ratio please sir?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 18, 2013)

Never mind I found it in another post! Hope this works for my baby! If anybody is wondering its 1 part water + 1 part honey. Thanks so much!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 23, 2013)

I does sound like pink-eye to me too!!!     I hope you have caught it before any of the others have caught it!!
Also, if it is pink-eye, there is a chance it may reocurr 3-6 weeks after it has cleared up, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## woodsie (Jul 23, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Never mind I found it in another post! Hope this works for my baby! If anybody is wondering its 1 part water + 1 part honey. Thanks so much!


Did the honey solution work for you Moonshine?


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Well..... this is what I did. I did the honey mix in both eyes for 3 days and on the first day I treated with duramycin. So it was looking so good after the first day and I thought how wonderful. Even though I treated both eyes the day after I stopped the treatment, day 5, she decided to keep the other eye closed. So now I'm treating again, same treatment as before. Hopefully we will have better success this time and I will keep y'all informed on how the honey duramyicn mix works for us. Did anything like this happen to you Woodsie, after you treated with the honey?


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 23, 2013)

I was using a vet prescribed antibiotic opthamalic ointment.. minimal improvement.. also used a nfz puffer a couple times.. no significant improvement but not worse on either case.. I have totally switched up to now trying cod liver oil in eye and orally.  both goats only have issue in one eye and so far noone has shown any other symptoms.. I do believe for sure the one goat was from an injury.  Thankfully we have no flies!!!


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 24, 2013)

Well its update time. Today Moon's eye was not any better! I checked her about 2 and her eye had turned grey and cloudy so I gathered some feces (to check for worms lol not pink eye) and headed to the vet. He gave me some kind of salve, hope it works! I also read on fiasco farms that LA-200 was good for pink eye if your antibiotics aren't working still. How are your goats doing ThornyRidgeII? Here's the site on the meds and dosing and I know you can get it at TSC. I might have to try that too if this doesn't work.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/pinkeye.htm


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jul 25, 2013)

Moonshine, my two goats still have the very cloudy almost opaque eye.. of course one has it on the right side and the other has it on the left side.. anyway last night I switched up my treatment regimen to a couple squirts of LA200 in the eye.. I was at first hesitant because I know how much this burns when injected so can't imagine what it must feel like in eye.. after wiping away tear stains on cheeks with listerine I put the drops or squirts if you will in and no real response from either.. they blinked a bunch which I liked to help smear the meds around in the eye..  I will try this for a few days.. the one goat keeps her eye open most if not all of the time.. apparently no issues with light.. the other one is about 50/50 .. both do appear to have lost sight in their affected eyes as I try to sneak up on them from that side   because when they see me coming with this conglormation of medications they literally run for me.. last night it took me dumping  a pile of animal cookies inside the barn to get the one doe to even come in.. she just stood outside hollering at me looking at me like "forget you I aint coming in there!"  soooo much easier if they would just cooperate!!!!!  will keep you posted on this.. this is now week 3 for the one and week 2 for the other.. whew.. I am about done with this nonsense!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 25, 2013)

We use LA 200 in the eye and also give LA 200 shots to older animals that are done growing and penn G shots to younger animals that are still growing.   It can take several days for the eye to clear up, but I don't give the shots or treatments for more than 5 days.  Any of the ones I have ever treated seemed to recover their eyesight after 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 25, 2013)

you'd be surprised as to the site coming back into their eyes after a nasty bout of Pinkeye. 1 year I swore my old ewe would be blind forever but as soon as I got her pink eye cleared up her eye cleared of milkiness and she could see again. It took forever for treatment to really clear it totally up but eventually it did.


----------



## woodsie (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry for not responding earlier...I must have missed these last posts. Sorry to hear that you are still battling this...with my cases of pink eye it cleared up within 24 hours of the first dose of honey. I did manage to treat it early however so I don't know how successful it would be in later stages. 

I didn't have any reoccurence once I treat the infected animals.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 25, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> Sorry for not responding earlier...I must have missed these last posts. Sorry to hear that you are still battling this...with my cases of pink eye it cleared up within 24 hours of the first dose of honey. I did manage to treat it early however so I don't know how successful it would be in later stages.
> 
> I didn't have any reoccurence once I treat the infected animals.


Well Woodsie, it just didn't work for me. I started the treatment the day after I noticed the tearing. It did clear up right away and I continued to treat but it came right back in the other eye and just got worse. I have tried to do my research on natural and home remedies and I think it's just something that works for some people or animals and some it just doesn't do it for them. Oh well, I started her on the salve yesterday and her eye is already opened up today so I know she is feeling better. It is still gray and cloudy so hopefully that will clear up too with time and medication. It's no biggie, I really hoped it would work but it just didn't for her. I'm all for trying natural methods but I know if it's not helping or getting worse it's time for professional advice. I do appreciate the advise you and others have given because this form is my first go to when I'm experiencing a problem.


----------

